# The Coolest Gbatemp member



## JPdensetsu (Aug 1, 2008)

Who is the coolest gbatemp.net member?
No polls add. And say not yourself.

1. Sephiroth
2. Sinkhead
3. Westside
4. Eternal Myst 







 little correction


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 1, 2008)

One of this guys:
-Densetsu3000
-TrolleyDave
-WildWon
-Minox_IX

(or all four of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Jackreyes (Aug 1, 2008)

teh coolest mem*bear* is have to be xcali*bear* no?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 1, 2008)

See first post ^^


----------



## pepsibluehawk87 (Aug 1, 2008)

JPH, Minox_IX, Tinymonkeyt


----------



## Westside (Aug 1, 2008)

A member banned LOOOONG ago, named Gardening and Yardwork, aka G.A.Y.


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 1, 2008)

Icey


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Aug 1, 2008)

None of the above.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 1, 2008)

NINTENDO DS said:
			
		

> None of the above.


----------



## Gian (Aug 1, 2008)

I've only seen him post, but I think science is coo.


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 1, 2008)

BONEMONKEY


----------



## xalphax (Aug 1, 2008)

i think westside,

but i might have to recalibrate my cool-o-meter.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 1, 2008)

This website suffers from a Coolness Overload...

Too many people to name, you're all too cool for me.


----------



## DrKupo (Aug 1, 2008)

Myself.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 1, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Myself.


That's not cool


----------



## Westside (Aug 1, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> This website suffers from a Coolness Overload...
> 
> Too many people to name, you're all too cool for me.








 That's why we banned a couple of cool people.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 1, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah maybe but say a people of 4 5


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 1, 2008)

all mentioned, except eternal myst

happy now?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 1, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> all mentioned, except eturnal myst


+1

And if I may add to cool list, you as a tattooed thug!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 1, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> all mentioned, except eturnal myst


eturnal myst?

At least spell my name right, kay?

I know of no "eturnal myst".So Fail.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 1, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> podunk1269 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spelling is fixed now,
besides go make up another story about a fake knife fight and beg for sympathy


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 1, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> podunk1269 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Check podunk1269 sig!

You did two things he hates the most.....used fail word and mentioned spelling mistake!

Anyways.......I was just pulling your leg......and he wrote that because of your cocky respond to the topic..
"none mentioned"

podunk1269, you're most welcome!! Anybody with such love for tattoo art must be cool!! (at least I see it that way!)


----------



## ridgecity (Aug 1, 2008)

Isn't everyone already cool for playing video games? or is it the other way?


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 1, 2008)

Destructobot,obviously.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 1, 2008)

Coolest member(s) are ScuberSteve, and Urza.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> besides go make up another story about a fake knife fight and beg for sympathy


It was my blog, and I didn't ask you to believe me, and I don't care about your opinion on the original topic, and are you living right next to me to accuse me of lying.
That is all that is needed to be said.

Also don't go on with your rants of me lying it will only ruin this thread.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 1, 2008)

I miss bonemonkey already


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 1, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Coolest member(s) are ScuberSteve, and Urza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your not cool


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 1, 2008)

My bad P1ngpong.You have been gone for such a long time I forgot to add you, and almost forgot about you.

Best members.

1.P1ngpong
2.Urza
3.ScuberSteve


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 1, 2008)

Don't forget your mthr.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 1, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> My bad P1ngpong.You have been gone for such a long time I forgot to add you, and almost forgot about you.
> 
> Best members.
> 
> ...



Your still not cool


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 1, 2008)

Meh,Don't really care.Never will.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 1, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Meh,Don't really care.Never will.



Now you are cool!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: I take it back your not


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 1, 2008)

None of the above

Bob Loblaw

None of the below


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 1, 2008)

[reym is still dreaming.. dont wake him up]





aww...thank you thank you 
im really happy that u lot voted me as the coolest member. *sob* *sob*


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 1, 2008)

Linkiboy Is cool !!!


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 1, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Linkiboy Is cool !!!


he is, but he's no teq


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 1, 2008)

Posts being removed? In _my_ testing area?

It's more likely than I think.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 1, 2008)

The people who are cool are the ones who know it.

Lagman is maybe the coolest though as I gave him some lines to say and he said all of them, including "I love you, baby".   Boy does that keep me warm at night, a great cover story this "Lagman Lopez" thing.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 1, 2008)

I havn't been here for very long but I have noticed some tempers that definitely stood out:
Bone Monkey
Ork
{M}artin
Linkiboy
Podunk1269

There are a couple of others but I can't just recall right now.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 1, 2008)

xjuniorx


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 1, 2008)

oh and let me add hankchill to the list, he was been really cool with me.


----------



## Gore (Aug 1, 2008)

I dunno, I have a big list of people I hate though. Like spammers.
Especially ones that change their names after big spam bursts.

maybe danthemanms.


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 1, 2008)

dice


----------



## Sephi (Aug 1, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Who is the coolest gbatemp.net member?
> No polls add. And say not yourself.
> 
> 1. Sephiroth
> ...



I second the first name.


----------



## Narin (Aug 1, 2008)

Aww..I feel left out, kupo!


----------



## Jackreyes (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh yeah... my genuine answer is Hankchill


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 1, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmm, NO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I not


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 1, 2008)

Thug4L1fe, Destructobot, Urza, Narin, The Teej, Sinkhead, BoneMonkey, Linkiboy, Xcalibur,

```
[M]artin
```
.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 1, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Thug4L1fe, Destructobot, Urza, Narin, The Teej, Sinkhead, BoneMonkey, Linkiboy, Xcalibur,
> 
> ```
> [M]artin
> ...


What he said.


----------



## NoSoulX (Aug 1, 2008)

Deufeufeu, Thug4L1f3 and me!


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 1, 2008)

Urza. He pwns people and he has a reason. I miss the guy!

(Let's not make this a topic about Urza. Remember Rules 1 and 2.)


----------



## Son of Science (Aug 1, 2008)

Narin, for letting me pwn the ranks on Transformers DS XD


----------



## Man18 (Aug 2, 2008)

I would say Rayder or Bonemonkey.


----------



## Gman 101 (Aug 2, 2008)

Bonemonkey, Urza, Orc, Sinkhead, Westside, Thug4Lif3, Linkiboy and lots more I can't think of atm.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 2, 2008)

Gman 101 said:
			
		

> Bonemonkey, Urza, Orc, Sinkhead, Westside, Thug4Lif3, Linkiboy and lots more I can't think of atm.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 2, 2008)

I like in no particular order:

Westside
Tinymonkeyt
BONEMONKEY!!!
science
WildWon
Toni Plu...(however his name is spelt)


----------



## Frog (Aug 2, 2008)

that list is fine, but... shouldn't i be in it?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 2, 2008)

Perhaps I'm a bit new to be adding my two cents to this thread,
but this is how I see it:

The people who have been the coolest 'tempers (to me) are:
(in no particular order)

a: Curley5959; a genuinely nice fellow, with a good head on his shoulders.
b: distorted.frequency; a very sweet lady, with such a good heart and mind.
c: Toni Plutonij; a straight-shooting, honest fellow with the coolest piercings I've seen in a long time.
d: budrow66; my 'go-to' on asking 'how-to'. If not for him, I'd have many _MANY_ more questions posted.

And out of respect, I must also mention (blasphemy warning!) BOTH Bonemonkey AND Eternal Mist. 
I don't care if you two don't/didn't get along. I like and respect you both equally.

Narin, I cannot forget about you, friend. You, your predecessors, and your current compatriots in the area of the CHEAT database are highly commendable, and receive my most vehement thanks.

....

In all honesty, I have a lot of respect for most of the 'tempers. I thank each and every one of you for your contributions to this community, of which I am honored to be a member.


...It would be a far shorter list for me to list the ones for whom I have _no_ respect for.



(So much for adding a post that didn't have to be edited. Maybe next time.)


----------



## SylvWolf (Aug 2, 2008)

I'd like to mention FAST6191. He doesn't post all the time, but when he does, they are some of the most informative and helpful I have ever seen.

And mthrnite. For being mthrnite.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 2, 2008)

linkiboy or urza


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 2, 2008)

PizzaPasta  is def the coolest!

I swear the boys a DS-Xtreme brought to earth in the form of a man!


----------



## m0nk3y (Aug 2, 2008)

i r teh coolest


----------



## Man18 (Aug 2, 2008)

probably p1ngpong because its really brekken.....


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 2, 2008)

mthrnite needs more mentioning in this thread
ace gunman is a pretty cool d00d
so are deletable, fishjew, westicles, wildy, hankchill, be blue, veho, jaypee, BM, VVoltz, Spikey (even though hes my Nemesis. *NEMESIS!*), hadrian, shadowxp, sinky, costy, lagman, orc, samutz, scubers, sephi, [ m ]artin, prime and shitloads more who i cant even begin to mention

also, special mention to kupo who is pretty awesome when hes not trolling or being a mac fanboy


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 3, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta  is def the coolest!
> 
> I swear the boys a DS-Xtreme brought to earth in the form of a man!



That's right! I'm like the most powerful, superior and well loved cart on the market! Brought to all of you by the most loyal and hardworking team in the industry! DS-X RUL3Z, p0wns and shakes and bakes harder, faster and stronger than the fan-boy favorite CycloDS (more like COCKLODS, AMIRITE?!?!?!).


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 3, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly your FPGA makes your powers epic and your blinking LED's ensure you are the sexiest!

Completely futureproof with 100% compatability!


----------



## papyrus (Aug 3, 2008)

Urza is cool. Orc too.


----------



## superdude (Aug 3, 2008)

well i am new so, all of the mods becuse they haven't gave me trouble yet, the members that didn't yell at me when i made a topic or asking a question which is every but theres only 2 people that i would say Curley5959 becuse he's been a friend from the transformers ds site and still is plus he's a good member, news, help, answering. Also Narin becuse he's the master of the art of cheat ( it also means ninja watch out for him, he just might be behind you watching what you type and makeing sure you type his name in this tread or else!) plus he's cool too.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Aug 3, 2008)

In no particular order

Orc
tinymonkeyt
BoneMonkey
PoDunk1269
Science
McDUI
Eternal Mist
Westside
Dinofan01
Narin and Hadrian for answering every one of the posts!
of course Mthr, Spikey, and the rest of the tempcast crew, you guys all rock!

Generally i haven't met someone of here that wasn't cool.


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 3, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto

Tinymonkeyt

Superdude

Narin

JPH

Bonemonkey

Holt

Hoist

Rayder

There are others I know but i forgot right now cause im tired.. Sorry


----------



## Frog (Aug 3, 2008)

People, the answer is so obvious.
ME!


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 3, 2008)

I think Westside is a pretty cool guy, eh has donkey balls and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 3, 2008)

Nobody has mentioned me? I has cool in my name.


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 3, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> mthrnite needs more mentioning in this thread
> ace gunman is a pretty cool d00d
> so are deletable, fishjew, westicles, wildy, hankchill, be blue, veho, jaypee, BM, VVoltz, Spikey (even though hes my Nemesis. *NEMESIS!*), hadrian, *shadowxp*, sinky, costy, lagman, orc, samutz, scubers, sephi, [ m ]artin, prime and shitloads more who i cant even begin to mention
> 
> also, special mention to kupo who is pretty awesome when hes not trolling or being a mac fanboy



I love you too Xcalibear


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I feel like expanding my list because it feels......Shallow.

Orc


----------



## hankchill (Aug 4, 2008)

With a name like 'hank_*chill*_' I'm _obviously_ the coolest member.


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

fuck yeah i got mentioned since i turned cool in the last few days


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 4, 2008)

No, im cool, I own a Ferrari.


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

okay i make list

COOLPPL and why 
urza - good at news and awesome
narin - extending awesome cheat database for supertards
orc - RADICAL
scubers - gay
pingapong - DSX
eternal myst - cuz he sed me. and romhax.
bonermonkey - banned

i think

edit : sinkhead cause hes reading so he wont ban me


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 4, 2008)

You're all Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!!!!!


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 4, 2008)

There's all the staff members, obviously, and then there's all the people I talk to on MSN/Skype: Salamantis, ScuberSteve, DieForIt, Linkiboy, Urza, xcalibur, PharaohsVizier, and of course Urza. Then there's the people who are really cool who I unfortunately don't have on MSN or Skype yet, that's Toni, podunk, hankchill, BoneMonkey, p1ngpong, Extreme Coder, and many many more who I can't remember right now.

I love all you guys!


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> There's all the staff members, obviously, and then there's all the people I talk to on MSN/Skype: Salamantis, ScuberSteve, DieForIt, Linkiboy, *Urza*, xcalibur, PharaohsVizier, and of course* Urza*. Then there's the people who are really cool who I unfortunately don't have on MSN or Skype yet, that's Toni, podunk, hankchill, BoneMonkey, p1ngpong, Extreme Coder, and many many more who I can't remember right now.
> 
> I love all you guys!


he's _that_ cool


----------



## Sephi (Aug 4, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> Sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second Urza


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 4, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> Sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My name is in it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> There's all the staff members, obviously, and then there's all the people I talk to on MSN/Skype: Salamantis, ScuberSteve, DieForIt, Linkiboy, Urza, xcalibur, PharaohsVizier, and of course Urza. Then there's the people who are really cool who I unfortunately don't have on MSN or Skype yet, that's *Toni*, podunk, hankchill, BoneMonkey, p1ngpong, Extreme Coder, and many many more who I can't remember right now.
> 
> I love all you guys!


As in Toni Plutonij or somebody else?!
Just to be sure........


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know many other toni 's who translated M3 Sakura.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, you got that right....But without Densetsu3000 and NeoGunKuruma......those guys really hit hard on the cool spot!!


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, it's you, Toni!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I didn't include Urza twice _intentionally_.


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> Yep, it's you, Toni!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no take-backs!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, my friend.......I  hope we get time to talk sometimes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice to see you saw my qualities... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I think you're cool too, I've said it couple of times..But this kind of threads should be made with staff out..Everybody knows that GBAtemp has the coolest staff on internet..


----------



## The Worst (Aug 5, 2008)

the coolest gbatemp member is the "science and moozxy 2in1" and it even works on pal


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 6, 2008)

I think Costello, Shaun, mthrnite, SpikeyNDS, m|kk|, Laggy and Hadrian are among the coolest =)
I also like the ninjas quite a lot =), you know who I'm talking about


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 6, 2008)

You know, nothing says cool like walking down the road with a wad of gum in your mouth...


----------



## Dylan (Aug 6, 2008)

voting for me and tinymonkeyt


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 6, 2008)

Scubers, Urza, Mthr, fish-jew, Toni, Hank, Costy, Sinkhead, Linki, TOO MANY CHOICES!


----------



## science (Aug 6, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> I've only seen him post, but I think science is coo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree! moozxy is awesome, and so is science! dunno about that pal thing tho. well, i guess moozxy is from europe


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 6, 2008)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> I think Costello, Shaun, mthrnite, SpikeyNDS, m|kk|, Laggy and Hadrian are among the coolest =)
> I also like the ninjas quite a lot =), you know who I'm talking about


----------



## science (Aug 6, 2008)

I think MOOZXY is the coolest member. I don't have to explain why, its very obvious. But also my list in no particular order:

awdofgum
orc
linkiboy
fischju
xcalibur (even though that douche didn't put me on his list)
the worst
pizzapasta
bonemonkey
raulpica
hankchill
westside
shadowxp
[W]artin
destructobot
urza

I hope I'm not missing anyone, but this is just the _coolest_ list, I'm not going to go into helpful, or funniest, or other categories, etc.

and of course, all the mods. not to be an ass kisser, but because they are all truly the best staff from anywhere!


----------



## Prophet (Aug 6, 2008)

mthrnite.

Quite possibly the coolest person I have encountered on the Internet. In early 2007 I created a thread sharing a controversial wallpaper. The post that mthrnite made in that thread provoked me to reassess  my spot in this world. It is exceedingly rare for me to question myself, I am admittedly self assured. But mthrnite has a knack for drawing out the best in people. Never judge-mental, never offensive. mthrnite is the quintessential gentlemen.

If I was wearing a hat, I'd be tipping it in his general direction.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't take it anymore! You're all too cool!

*head explodes*


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 6, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> mthrnite.
> 
> Quite possibly the coolest person I have encountered on the Internet. In early 2007 I created a thread sharing a controversial wallpaper. The post that mthrnite made in that thread provoked me to reassess  my spot in this world. It is exceedingly rare for me to question myself, I am admittedly self assured. But mthrnite has a knack for drawing out the best in people. Never judge-mental, never offensive. mthrnite is the quintessential gentlemen.
> 
> If I was wearing a hat, I'd be tipping it in his general direction.



Hes the man!


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 6, 2008)

I thought about this long and hard. Science is the coolest member (as long as he stops failing me)

And Second is tied with:
xCalibur
Orc
fischju
moozxy
Destructobot
Westside
The Worst
Little
[M]artin
Cockroach Man


----------



## moozxy (Aug 6, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> the coolest gbatemp member is the "science and moozxy 2in1" and it even works on pal


The Worst because this made me lol.
Also:
science, because he takes pictures of his pizza and sends them to me.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 6, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> xcalibur (even though that douche didn't put me on his list)








I'm sorry I forgot you and moozxy


----------



## science (Aug 7, 2008)

And I forgot Cockroach Man!

also:


----------



## The Worst (Aug 7, 2008)

naked science


----------



## Gore (Aug 7, 2008)

In High Definition!


----------



## phoood (Aug 7, 2008)

all the irc regulars.
except spikey.

=P


----------



## granville (Aug 7, 2008)

A cookie for the entirety of GBATemp!






I didn't eat off it, he did it:


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 7, 2008)

edited because I suddenly decided this post was stupid


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 7, 2008)

Bonermonkey, grow some westicles?


----------



## Gore (Aug 7, 2008)

pizzaroo1 said:
			
		

> Bonermonkey, grow some westicles?


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 8, 2008)

phoood said:
			
		

> all the irc regulars.
> except spikey.
> 
> =P



And bobrules


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 8, 2008)

well i realy can say but if i had to choose i would say Destructobot..


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 8, 2008)

no dark


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 8, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> no dark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 8, 2008)

everyone except the fucking asshole listed below



Spoiler



podunk1269


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> no dark


You're freakin' cool man......your BANNED thread is so awesome!!

I like you!!


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Aug 8, 2008)

Bonemonkey!
Bonemonkey!
Bonemonkey!
Bonemonkey!
Bonemonkey!
Bonemonkey!
Bonemonkey!


nahhhhhh
BONEKIRBY!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

KirbMonkey?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

TrollyPlutonij?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> TrollyPlutonij?



lmao!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

Lt.DavePlutonij?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

....could be!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Aug 8, 2008)

Mthrnite


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

MonkeyWildManToniDaveWingless49


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

SonicFan49 said:
			
		

> MonkeyWildManToniDaveWingless49


..a first good one from  you..


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 13, 2008)

Toni
Sinkhead
Bonemonkey
Costello


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 13, 2008)

for me is ACEgayman oops i mean Ace gunman

*alright ACE take out the money and pay me as we already discussed before*


----------



## Doggy124 (Aug 13, 2008)

Bonemonkey


----------



## Prime (Aug 13, 2008)

Thug4l1f3, [*M*]artin, Xcalibur, dice and Sephi. Yes, in that order.

There are also my favorite 'Tempers



			
				Xcalibur said:
			
		

> mthrnite needs more mentioning in this thread
> ace gunman is a pretty cool d00d
> so are deletable, fishjew, westicles, wildy, hankchill, be blue, veho, jaypee, BM, VVoltz, Spikey (even though hes my Nemesis. *NEMESIS!*), hadrian, shadowxp, sinky, costy, lagman, orc, samutz, scubers, sephi, [ m ]artin, *prime* and shitloads more who i cant even begin to mention
> 
> also, special mention to kupo who is pretty awesome when hes not trolling or being a mac fanboy


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 20, 2008)

Moozxy!!! The coolest member


----------



## raulpica (Aug 20, 2008)

Every single temper! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But especially, in no particular order and not case-sensitive:

science - moozxy - acegunman - orcorcorc - tmd_one - urza - scubersteve - xcalibur - dice - lagman - silverspoon - xjonny - [ m ]artin - sephi - linkiboy - drkupo - the worst - hadrian - shadowxp - sinki - prime - tinymonkeyt - wilddenim - hankchill - chuckstud - mthrnite - deletable - costello - shaun - thug4life - spikey - narin - jph - amptor - tshu - tpi - And a lot more which I've currently forgot


----------



## xJonny (Aug 20, 2008)

Too many to list without using up a lot of my time. Chances are I think you're pretty cool or I've never heard of you (or I find you really annoying).


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 24, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> Too many to list without using up a lot of my time. Chances are I think you're pretty cool or I've never heard of you (or I find you really annoying).


We're all cool


----------



## Dylan (Aug 24, 2008)

im just gunna go ahead and vote for myself


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 24, 2008)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> In no particular order
> 
> Orc
> tinymonkeyt
> ...


Sweet! Im cool now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel so loved. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are pretty cool too SkankyYankee.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 25, 2008)

WESTSIDE!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 25, 2008)

The gbatemp.net robot xD


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 25, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Every single temper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must be one of those people you forgot


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 25, 2008)

toni is so cool
he needs to come on IRC more often

so does WildWon
I need to rape him back


----------



## tshu (Aug 25, 2008)

Dirtie


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 25, 2008)

WHY DOES EVERYONE HATE ME T_T

I has a shitty memory but the ones that come up now:
Westside, hankchill, Costello, shaunj66, Sinkhead, [*M*]artin, ScuberSteve, Sephi, Moozxy, Science, drkupo, mthrnite, Linkiboy, tshu, Narin, amptor, Urza, ferrariman, Xcalibur, xJonny, and a bunch of other people


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Aug 25, 2008)

kirbyman123, d00bee, Szyslak, Goldohulk, shadowhunter93, pak0402, Quirin, Salamantis, Podge, restlesssoul, DrAlexander, Jon eBegood, Tanas, mcjones92, obligen, IxthusTiger, DieForIt, nicky041192, Seicomart, asuri, squirt1000, miezu, jgu1994, spinal_cord, noONE, RhythmStraw, pilotwangs, Chrono_Tata, Satangel, x_Jiro_x, groovemeister, gosp, zhuzhuchina, TachikomaKun, Disasterpiece, fly_us, leetcakes, mcj, Sigma200, Noitora, deba94, it s'a me, MARIOOO!, jumpman17, Narin, mike5424, NeverX, da_head, WildWon, CuriousG, Rizzet, Sstew, 4zndude345, raulpica, Bent, NikoK, Fat D, Searinox, EmperorOfCanada, enry_dust, philjones2000, Master Mo, SpikeyNDS, hypochondriac, Dominik93, nysid, Django0, JKR Firefox, Whizz, boojumz, 9thSage, PartyBoy666, Dj-Biscuit, siggy2guitar, FireEmblemGuy, Geezuzkhrist119, ShamusHand, monnick, hakdizzle, swoon, mtg767, dice, Bi99uy, TehLink, flamesmaster, unpaidassassin, playman, B-Blue, Liad, javad, tiggsy2402, Ta-Razel, Horkel, greenwatch200, tatsui, cribby08, Loginer, Shyvnal, cyr0x, scoozer, sirAnger, jester13, misterwuggles, Ryupower, Renegade_R, [Truth], kusanagi535, Veloxi, tKo HaXoR, Valkrys, knilsilooc, mastermanna123, BassAceGold, Brian117, shed2000, Digisven, lukereeve, Gaisuto, diglett, Xcalibur, Sousuke, DragonStar, R2DJ, Armadillo, phoggy, picano, AgvirtheSilent, gameboymortal, OmerMe, webyugioh, Ridlaw, AgenteSoulSlayer, peterg19, tdlo123, hitman28, DarkRey, YukiSmiley, Ace Gunman, MasterPenguin, intet, ZenithMaur, Vloz, larvi, Kiyros, Doggy124, evangelion_tk3, Tigro, Masta_mind257, stormwolf18, bunnybreaker, Toxicwind, Schadrak, dud190, Vulpix, tmc, armagedalbeebop, Gevexx, suppachipmunk, FGOD, cxa, 001100, dskid807, Dr Eggman, WillRitter, King Zargo, jincongz, rafcor, JacobReaper, seejay01462, dudereno, bigwind, Heihouka, Frerix, megamangamer, priapism, Ummah, Monkey01, poiuytre, Another World, CockroachMan, copy_zero, jamsplodge, c4T, kornychaos, sean2002, narut0hxc, ssj4gohan, sonicrax, funknjunk, Mikef, pasc, DxEggman, TrolleyDave, junfeng85, chantas, wasup, hogg, stonefry, mauricio5002, Good ol' Phil, moley, Donryu, hubbas, Eden, Buster, arctic_flame, Timo710, .:Niki:., cuk0724, gbpic, DarthNemesis, KiC, nico445, cherryduck, stevey, ljtyk, CaTZ, jos7960, spikelee010, Kodden, nightwalker, Satosan, kayjay, -K1-, kokiri_link, Brouhaha, MrRochie, Ricoboy, Aguilera_87, Slowking, scootmcfly, g0dia, lejoker, wiimii, Tempt, sudeki300, blahhead, revnull, KinginYellow, ddr4ever, RetroEd, petitphilou, Timbaman, cool casey10, Volkov, DBlaze, xJonny, JusDaMan, CantCountTo1, misterion, link459, Ad_Enuff, Killerbug, MoonCat5, LightyKD, virus3, JimmyBobAlex, splin, greg777, Ryjuu, berry05, Kopa, don tom, Antoligy, euqiddis, costello


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 25, 2008)

kirbyman123 said:
			
		

> kirbyman123, d00bee, Szyslak, Goldohulk, shadowhunter93, pak0402, Quirin, Salamantis, Podge, restlesssoul, DrAlexander, Jon eBegood, Tanas, mcjones92, obligen, IxthusTiger, *DieForIt*, nicky041192, Seicomart, asuri, squirt1000, miezu, jgu1994, spinal_cord, noONE, RhythmStraw, pilotwangs, Chrono_Tata, Satangel, x_Jiro_x, groovemeister, gosp, zhuzhuchina, TachikomaKun, Disasterpiece, fly_us, leetcakes, mcj, Sigma200, Noitora, deba94, it s'a me, MARIOOO!, jumpman17, Narin, mike5424, NeverX, da_head, WildWon, CuriousG, Rizzet, Sstew, 4zndude345, raulpica, Bent, NikoK, Fat D, Searinox, EmperorOfCanada, enry_dust, philjones2000, Master Mo, SpikeyNDS, hypochondriac, Dominik93, nysid, Django0, JKR Firefox, Whizz, boojumz, 9thSage, PartyBoy666, Dj-Biscuit, siggy2guitar, FireEmblemGuy, Geezuzkhrist119, ShamusHand, monnick, hakdizzle, swoon, mtg767, dice, Bi99uy, TehLink, flamesmaster, unpaidassassin, playman, B-Blue, Liad, javad, tiggsy2402, Ta-Razel, Horkel, greenwatch200, tatsui, cribby08, Loginer, Shyvnal, cyr0x, scoozer, sirAnger, jester13, misterwuggles, Ryupower, Renegade_R, [Truth], kusanagi535, Veloxi, tKo HaXoR, Valkrys, knilsilooc, mastermanna123, BassAceGold, Brian117, shed2000, Digisven, lukereeve, Gaisuto, diglett, Xcalibur, Sousuke, DragonStar, R2DJ, Armadillo, phoggy, picano, AgvirtheSilent, gameboymortal, OmerMe, webyugioh, Ridlaw, AgenteSoulSlayer, peterg19, tdlo123, hitman28, DarkRey, YukiSmiley, Ace Gunman, MasterPenguin, intet, ZenithMaur, Vloz, larvi, Kiyros, Doggy124, evangelion_tk3, Tigro, Masta_mind257, stormwolf18, bunnybreaker, Toxicwind, Schadrak, dud190, Vulpix, tmc, armagedalbeebop, Gevexx, suppachipmunk, FGOD, cxa, 001100, dskid807, Dr Eggman, WillRitter, King Zargo, jincongz, rafcor, JacobReaper, seejay01462, dudereno, bigwind, Heihouka, Frerix, megamangamer, priapism, Ummah, Monkey01, poiuytre, Another World, CockroachMan, copy_zero, jamsplodge, c4T, kornychaos, sean2002, narut0hxc, ssj4gohan, sonicrax, funknjunk, Mikef, pasc, DxEggman, TrolleyDave, junfeng85, chantas, wasup, hogg, stonefry, mauricio5002, Good ol' Phil, moley, Donryu, hubbas, Eden, Buster, arctic_flame, Timo710, .:Niki:., cuk0724, gbpic, DarthNemesis, KiC, nico445, cherryduck, stevey, ljtyk, CaTZ, jos7960, spikelee010, Kodden, nightwalker, Satosan, kayjay, -K1-, kokiri_link, Brouhaha, MrRochie, Ricoboy, Aguilera_87, Slowking, scootmcfly, g0dia, lejoker, wiimii, Tempt, sudeki300, blahhead, revnull, KinginYellow, ddr4ever, RetroEd, petitphilou, Timbaman, cool casey10, Volkov, DBlaze, xJonny, JusDaMan, CantCountTo1, misterion, link459, Ad_Enuff, Killerbug, MoonCat5, LightyKD, virus3, JimmyBobAlex, splin, greg777, Ryjuu, berry05, Kopa, don tom, Antoligy, euqiddis, costello


Oh thanks you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're also cool !!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 25, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> toni is so cool
> he needs to come on IRC more often
> 
> so does WildWon
> I need to rape him back







I always get feeling like you kinda can't stand me, I don't know why.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But it's nice to see you actually like me..I really enjoy talking with you, and your posts are always welcome at my screen!!

(and about that IRC matter, I hope it'll be solved soon, I'm very busy lately, that's the reason I'm not that much active anymore, and as soon as I manage to get some free time, I'll be IRCing.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

And WildWon is freakin' awesome......one of my favorite tempers!!


----------



## Ducky (Aug 25, 2008)

I think threads like this really shouldnt be allowed.. It keeps off people out of the popularity and making them feel pretty bad.. 

Even tho im not in any of the lists , At least of what i've noticed , I dont really mind , But I know it can anger people.


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 25, 2008)

Ducky!!!!

Because he created this cool sig for me:


----------



## Ducky (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool O.O

But I could make it much better now im much better with graphics now O.O


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 26, 2008)

Spoiler



podunk1269


/\
||

That guy is a fucking asshole


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 26, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hes also fat!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 27, 2008)

chuckbot


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 27, 2008)

Costello, Mthr, or Bonemonkey!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2008)

Tony Hart?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 27, 2008)

_Unmei_'s pretty cool. We have surprisingly a lot in common, and he made me an awesome looking sig.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 27, 2008)

Too many to name. Gotta say though, top of the charts (first cat i started conversing with more than just random replies), my brotha from anotha motha, ToniPlutonij. 

Others though (no order here folks):

minox, trolley, rey, bunny, dis_freq and other banners have been fun as hell.

Scubers seems rad, just started talking to you a bit more recently. Dunno if you're the coolest, but well, at least you aren't at the bottom of the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Xcali. uNF.
Narin. Kupo.

Prolly missed too many (not sober right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

And Denim, my kindred Wild sibling. You kickass as well. 

Forgotten names, apologies please.

This is a kickass site though, everyone's been cool.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought we all agreed that I was the coolest member of GBATemp.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 27, 2008)

Damn, it seems I don't have newbie appeal because the only people who mentioned me are oldies.

Oh well.

At least I got mentioned.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 27, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Damn, it seems I don't have newbie appeal because the only people who mentioned me are oldies.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> At least I got mentioned.




I dont think ur cool!


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd like to be voted Lamest GBATemper kthx.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 27, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> kirbyman123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easily done!
-? GameSoulXIII


----------



## notnarb (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a list of around 50 of the coolest tempers, but only about 3 aren't me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 27, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Too many to name. Gotta say though, top of the charts (first cat i started conversing with more than just random replies), my brotha from anotha motha, ToniPlutonij.


Well,  what to say bro, other than.....You're simply the best!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The whole ban crew is really great, or if it would fit better....they are cool!!

But still, I believe that nobody can overgrow the coolness of Densetsu3000!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2008)

I think beve is the coolest member, here's my proof :

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=102535


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 27, 2008)

Obviously p1ngpong for his never-ending faith in the DS-X.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 27, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I think beve is the coolest member, here's my proof :
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=102535


Haha, just read all topic.....Guy is kinda funny, it's nice how he tries.....it's not bad though, it's just he didn't do anything new......Maybe he just wants a little fame!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I think as well.  It's like Raestloz says, if he'd have just said "Pre-built R4 1.18 with Sakura" he would've come off with a much better reputation (or posted it in Testing Area lol).  Still, it made me laugh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There's too many too cool people on here (including yourself my mate) to be able to make a list.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 28, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't call people cool if you're not cool yourself.

Everyone is cool in their own little way.

Except pingpong.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 28, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pingpog is pretty lame... haha

did I say shinji? and linky, your the only kid I actually talked to before


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 28, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All jokes aside I genuinely dislike you!


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 3, 2008)

kirbyman123 said:
			
		

> kirbyman123, d00bee, Szyslak, Goldohulk, shadowhunter93, pak0402, Quirin, Salamantis, Podge, restlesssoul, DrAlexander, Jon eBegood, Tanas, mcjones92, obligen, IxthusTiger, DieForIt, nicky041192, Seicomart, asuri, squirt1000, miezu, jgu1994, spinal_cord, noONE, RhythmStraw, pilotwangs, Chrono_Tata, Satangel, x_Jiro_x, groovemeister, gosp, zhuzhuchina, TachikomaKun, Disasterpiece, fly_us, leetcakes, mcj, Sigma200, Noitora, deba94, it s'a me, MARIOOO!, jumpman17, Narin, mike5424, NeverX, da_head, WildWon, CuriousG, Rizzet, Sstew, 4zndude345, raulpica, Bent, NikoK, Fat D, Searinox, EmperorOfCanada, enry_dust, philjones2000, Master Mo, SpikeyNDS, hypochondriac, Dominik93, nysid, Django0, JKR Firefox, Whizz, boojumz, 9thSage, PartyBoy666, Dj-Biscuit, siggy2guitar, FireEmblemGuy, Geezuzkhrist119, ShamusHand, monnick, hakdizzle, swoon, mtg767, dice, Bi99uy, TehLink, flamesmaster, unpaidassassin, playman, B-Blue, Liad, javad, tiggsy2402, Ta-Razel, Horkel, greenwatch200, tatsui, cribby08, Loginer, Shyvnal, cyr0x, scoozer, sirAnger, jester13, misterwuggles, Ryupower, Renegade_R, [Truth], kusanagi535, Veloxi, tKo HaXoR, Valkrys, knilsilooc, mastermanna123, BassAceGold, Brian117, shed2000, Digisven, lukereeve, Gaisuto, diglett, Xcalibur, Sousuke, DragonStar, R2DJ, Armadillo, phoggy, picano, AgvirtheSilent, gameboymortal, OmerMe, webyugioh, Ridlaw, AgenteSoulSlayer, peterg19, tdlo123, hitman28, DarkRey, YukiSmiley, Ace Gunman, MasterPenguin, intet, ZenithMaur, Vloz, larvi, Kiyros, Doggy124, evangelion_tk3, Tigro, Masta_mind257, stormwolf18, bunnybreaker, Toxicwind, Schadrak, dud190, Vulpix, tmc, armagedalbeebop, Gevexx, suppachipmunk, FGOD, cxa, 001100, dskid807, Dr Eggman, WillRitter, King Zargo, jincongz, rafcor, JacobReaper, seejay01462, dudereno, bigwind, Heihouka, Frerix, megamangamer, priapism, Ummah, Monkey01, poiuytre, Another World, CockroachMan, copy_zero, jamsplodge, c4T, kornychaos, sean2002, narut0hxc, ssj4gohan, sonicrax, funknjunk, Mikef, pasc, DxEggman, TrolleyDave, junfeng85, chantas, wasup, hogg, stonefry, mauricio5002, Good ol' Phil, moley, Donryu, hubbas, Eden, Buster, arctic_flame, Timo710, .:Niki:., cuk0724, gbpic, DarthNemesis, KiC, nico445, cherryduck, stevey, ljtyk, CaTZ, jos7960, spikelee010, Kodden, nightwalker, Satosan, kayjay, -K1-, kokiri_link, Brouhaha, MrRochie, Ricoboy, Aguilera_87, Slowking, scootmcfly, g0dia, lejoker, wiimii, Tempt, sudeki300, blahhead, revnull, KinginYellow, ddr4ever, RetroEd, petitphilou, Timbaman, cool casey10, Volkov, DBlaze, xJonny, JusDaMan, CantCountTo1, misterion, link459, Ad_Enuff, Killerbug, MoonCat5, LightyKD, virus3, JimmyBobAlex, splin, greg777, Ryjuu, berry05, Kopa, don tom, Antoligy, euqiddis, costello


Never really thought of someone thinking that I'm cool. Since I'm not really well-known around here...Oh well. Thanks!

But the list looks like you got it from the "Who's Online" box.

EDIT: I just noticed that I haven't answered in this thread.

1. Sinkhead
2. shaunj66
3. science
4. Toni Plutonij
5. Narin
6. Urza
7. Gaydrian


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 3, 2008)

lol, Science is also cool, not to forget


----------

